# Sharpton daughter assault yellow cab driver



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...egedly-attacking-cab-driver-article-1.3482542


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

So if he was Joel there wouldn't have been a police report?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Doowop said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...egedly-attacking-cab-driver-article-1.3482542


Kids will be kids.
Alcohol & birthday cake.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

A Sharpton in trouble? Say it ain't so!
Does she hang out with Tawana Brawley?


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Doowop said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...egedly-attacking-cab-driver-article-1.3482542


The whole family is a bunch of degenerates.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know...

Pulling over so they can discuss where to go first..

That's intolerable...


I suspect there's more to the story but..

With liquor involved part of me suspect that was pretty much how it went down.

If i thought someone was walking off with my keys they might be getting a face full of disinfectant cleaner, if not the barrel of my .45 in their face.


But it sounds like she ended up getting charged because she was the only one who touched the driver, who was just trying to find what she did with his keys. 


Keys are easily $150 to replace these days. Bargain shopping for replacements transponder keys had me at $75 for the key/key fob and another $75 for the programming. So even IF he had anther set of keys it's still a $150 theft.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I don't know...
> 
> Pulling over so they can discuss where to go first..


You've been driving for a while. I'm sure that you have had the four drunk girls.

Pax 1) "I'm paying for this, you listen to me."
Pax 2) "I don't care, you're dropping me off first."
Pax 3) "NO!!! We're getting Taco Bell 1st"
Pax 4) "I'm going to puke"



Doowop said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...egedly-attacking-cab-driver-article-1.3482542


I read somewhere that Al Sharpton said that "this was police targeting his daughter." Here we go again. After the news loosens up on Hurricane Irma in 3 days then the liberal media is going to have racists police and profiling of Ashley Sharpton as a top story.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You've been driving for a while. I'm sure that you have had the four drunk girls.
> 
> Pax 1) "I'm paying for this, you listen to me."
> Pax 2) "I don't care, you're dropping me off first."
> ...


''

You couldn't sense my sarcasm when I said it?

I pull over after I do street hails all the time. Usually it's just to make sure I have a correct address/hotel that i'm going to. And the key to not POing people is not to run the meter until you are sure you have a destination to go to.

"Folks the meter is off. let me just pull over to make sure that i know exactly where I am going."

Never once have i had an issue if you just calmly say it like that.

"How many Hiltons do you think there are?"
"5"

No like real full Hiltons?"

"Like i said _*5!*_"

And it WASN'T PROFILING!

It's not profiling if they had the correct person LOL.

And it (sounds) like the driver followed after her because the driver thought she still had the his keys.

If you look at what Good ol' Al said..

"*She told me* it didn't happen the way they said it happened, *but I can't speak for a 30-year-old woman*"

"So...."

His statement is she said that's not what happened and i'm not making official comments for her?

Sure...

And they went after her because she is the one who shoved the driver and took his keys...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

She's a feisty one!!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

nypost.com/2017/09/09/shaken-cabbie-details-attack-by-sharpton-daughter/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Doowop said:


> nypost.com/2017/09/09/shaken-cabbie-details-attack-by-sharpton-daughter/


At least the liberal media can't call racism on this encounter.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

She should have take an Uber instead of a cab. Much better chance that the ride would have gone smoother and the degenerates would not have had an issue.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> She should have take an Uber instead of a cab. Much better chance that the ride would have gone smoother and the degenerates would not have had an issue.


You're probably right. The majority of Uber drivers are wimps and let pax walk all over them for pennies.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> She should have take an Uber instead of a cab. Much better chance that the ride would have gone smoother and the degenerates would not have had an issue.


Did you even read the article?
She assaulted the Cabbie.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

That's some nice spin from Al but the cops arresting her came AFTER she assaulted the driver.

How he can allege the cops caused her to assault this guy is beyond logic.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That's some nice spin from Al but the cops arresting her came AFTER she assaulted the driver and was being a d-bag.
> 
> How he can allege the cops caused her to assault this guy is beyond logic.


Nope. he's saying that because ONLY she was arrested that they targeted his family...

However only she got arrested because only she assaulted him..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Nope. he's saying that because ONLY she was arrested that they targeted his family...
> 
> However only she got arrested because only she assaulted him..


BUT, he's only focusing on the arrest and completely ignoring the fact that she was did something to get arrested for. Given this, he's subtly implying the arrest somehow came before the assault. It's subliminal. This is how spin works and it doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> BUT, he's only focusing on the arrest and completely ignoring the fact that she was did something to get arrested for. Given this, he's subtly implying the arrest somehow came before the assault. It's subliminal. This is how spin works and it doesn't have to make sense.


Correct. Expect Sharpton to ask the arresting officer "why are you a bigot? When did you stop beating your wife?".
Sharpton is a master of diffusion.
And also James Brown Hair.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> At least the liberal media can't call racism on this encounter.


OH YEAH? Someone once asked Will Rogers if he read fiction. He replied that of course he did, he read it every day in the newspapers.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> She should have take an Uber instead of a cab. Much better chance that the ride would have gone smoother *sour more quickly* and the degenerates would not have had *more* an*d larger* issue*s*.


FIFY



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Did you even read the article? She assaulted the Cabbie.


TNC elitism. Take a look at the ID.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Expect Sharpton to ask the arresting officer "why are you a bigot? When did you stop beating your wife?". Sharpton is a master of diffusion.


There is a reason that I often call him "Warpedtongue".


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Jesus man, her daughter looks everything like you'd expect her to look like. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm a huge James Brown fan.
It's super sad that the legacy of James Brown Hair only lives on in the likes of Al Sharpton.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You've been driving for a while. I'm sure that you have had the four drunk girls.
> 
> Pax 1) "I'm paying for this, you listen to me."
> Pax 2) "I don't care, you're dropping me off first."
> ...


What Al basically said was it wouldnt be a story if it wasnt his daughter.
Which i believe is true.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Did you even read the article?
> She assaulted the Cabbie.


I travelled in cabs for so many years, just assumed the driver did something to piss her off.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Ashley Sharpton arrested for allegedly attacking cab driver
BY ELLEN MOYNIHAN ROCCO PARASCANDOLA THOMAS TRACY 
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
Updated: Saturday, September 9, 2017, 2017

When Coly, 44, approached her demanding his keys back Sharpton began shoving him, the cabbie told police.

Sharpton ran off but cops caught up with her about two hours later on W. 46th St. and took her into custody. Cops gave her a desk appearance ticket and sent her home. A police source said she wasn't charged with assault because the cabbie wasn't injured.









*Ashley Sharpton, 30, faces charges in a late night dispute with a cabbie.*
(HOWARD SIMMONS/NEW YORK DAILY NEWS)
"She told me it didn't happen the way they said it happened, but I can't speak for a 30-year-old woman," Rev. Al Sharpton told the Daily News on Saturday morning.
Hours later, during his weekly National Action Network rally at the group's Harlem headquarters, the preacher claimed the younger Sharpton was targeted by police because she's his daughter.

"All I know is that you got four people in a cab, and there's some altercation, and they find out two hours later one of them is Al Sharpton's daughter, she's the one that's going to the precinct," the firebrand civil rights leader told the crowd.

"If you're my child or you're related to me, you're guilty until proven innocent. But we'll fight that out in court."









*The cab that taxi driver Georges Coly was driving Friday night when he picked up Ashley Sharpton and her friends.*
(GREGG VIGLIOTTI/FOR NEW YORK DAILY NEWS)
Ashley Sharpton turned 30 on Friday.

"Happy Birthday to my youngest, Ashley," Rev. Al Sharpton tweeted Friday. "A strong black woman and committed activist. So proud to be your Dad."

Sharpton's daughter attended Saturday's NAN rally but did not speak to reporters or address the crowd.

There actually was cake, though.









*Ashley Sharpton celebrated her birthday Saturday at her dad's National Action Network headquarters in Harlem after an arrest the night before.*
(HOWARD SIMMONS/NEW YORK DAILY NEWS)
Two cakes - one with an image of his daughter's face on it - were brought out in her honor as the crowd sang "Happy Birthday."

Her attorney Michael Hardy, who is also an executive vice president and lead counsel for NAN, said Sharpton will vigorously fight the charges.

Sharpton's nonprofit gives $5G to fund for slain NYPD cop's kids

"What was reported did not happen," Hardy said. "There are no actual formal charges yet because she was released on a desk appearance ticket. In terms of any criminal act, I don't believe there was any criminal act."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Her 30 th birthday.
With a buzz.
Stuff happens.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I travelled in cabs for so many years, just assumed the driver did something to piss her off.


I've only had them be quiet and drive scarily (but I'm always scared to ride in cars). And one time talk about alien conspiracy. Which I'm happy to engage in. I admit I'm difficult to piss off tho.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I travelled in cabs for so many years, just assumed the driver did something to piss her off.


Victim blaming.
The SHARPTON team needs YOU!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Victim blaming.
> The SHARPTON team needs YOU!


OMG NO!!! I think I would have to side with a taxi driver over that family of liberal idiots.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm a huge James Brown fan.
> It's super sad that the legacy of James Brown Hair only lives on in the likes of Al Sharpton.


Just watch Rocky IV. And Eddie Murphy did a really good impression of James on a SNL skit many years ago.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> A Sharpton in trouble? Say it ain't so!
> Does she hang out with Tawana Brawley?


Who?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I travelled in cabs for so many years, just assumed the driver did something to piss her off.


She's lucky...

You take my keys and she probably would end up getting a beat down from me...
You take my keys and that's a $300+ theft as far as i'm concerned.

I might need a tow ($75+)
I would need to replace a modern transponder key ($200+)
Loss of wages for 1+ hour(s) ($100+) (if i have a spare key)

And the fact that she's Al Sharpton's daughter would probably be...

A. Someone i wouldn't recognize as a celebrity
B. If i'm getting robbed (See above breakdown) i might attack her, drawing on her would not be out of the question.
C. If i felt that it was a prelude to further violence (doesn't sound like it but i wasn't there..)

Jacking a drivers keys is a very very serious thing, she's VERY lucky she wasn't in my taxi... or she would have my (complexly theoretical) .45 in her face.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Who?


Google her.
Sharptons first national case, brawley claimed to have been raped by 5 Poughkeepsie frat boys.
She was lying.
You would think Sharpton would have fizzled out after that.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

most likely the charges will be dropped. otherwise, Sharpton will call for a boycott of New York city. and Brawny paper towels. and cheerios.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> She's lucky...
> 
> You take my keys and she probably would end up getting a beat down from me...
> You take my keys and that's a $300+ theft as far as i'm concerned.
> ...


would never work. you'd never pull it off.

her and her father would pull the race card and cry "racism" spinning the story in the direction they choose.

the police, the cab company, and the mayor - would give them anything they want to make it go away.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Google her.
> Sharptons first national case, brawley claimed to have been raped by 5 Poughkeepsie frat boys.
> She was lying.
> You would think Sharpton would have fizzled out after that.


Bet that the frat boys failed to pay her the agreed upon amount. $10 Per boy. Bet no tip either and only 1 star.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Did you even read the article?
> She assaulted the Cabbie.


Are you new here?
An Uber driver would be deactivated for two days for getting beaten while Uber investigates. Unless he defended himself, then he'd be deactivated permanently.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Google her.
> Sharptons first national case, brawley claimed to have been raped by 5 Poughkeepsie frat boys.
> She was lying.
> You would think Sharpton would have fizzled out after that.


Read it. Can't see how her not telling the truth in the 1980s has anything to do with him today?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Just one word: velour track suit

o.k., that's three words.

Actually, my post contains several words now. 

I dunno. Add them all up and report back at oh-eight-hundred hours for further instructions.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Read it. Can't see how her not telling the truth in the 1980s has anything to do with him today?


Because he backed up the lie.
Take away the brown skin and James Brown Hair and Sharpton is just another lying Televangelist.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Because he backed up the lie.
> Take away the brown skin and James Brown Hair and Sharpton is just another lying Televangelist.


I disagree as there is no evidence of that. At least online anyway.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> At least the liberal media can't call racism on this encounter.


But I bet the conservative media has plenty to say.

There is no such thing as "the liberal media." The media is corporate America trying to make a buck. They're going to tailor themselves to what sells. I guess that means nobody but a small minority is interested in what conservatives have to say, or we would have 5 more "fox" type stations delivering faux news to the brain-dead masses. ;-)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> I disagree as there is no evidence of that. At least online anyway.


Sure pal. Maddox was even suspended in the aftermath. The only thing that saved Sharpton was that he's not a lawyer.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tawana_Brawley_rape_allegations?wprov=sfla1


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Sure pal. Maddox was even suspended in the aftermath. The only thing that saved Sharpton was that he's not a lawyer.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tawana_Brawley_rape_allegations?wprov=sfla1


Seems like the only thing he was "guilty" of was believing a woman in the '80s who claimed to be a rape victim. A bit of stretch to say he needed saving though.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> But I bet the conservative media has plenty to say.
> 
> There is no such thing as "the liberal media." The media is corporate America trying to make a buck. They're going to tailor themselves to what sells. I guess that means nobody but a small minority is interested in what conservatives have to say, or we would have 5 more "fox" type stations delivering faux news to the brain-dead masses. ;-)


I don't think so. The conservatives are way too busy working and producing to be influenced by the news unlike the wimpy liberals. The media is extremely selective on what they air. Less then a year ago in Chicago right after the election there was a large group of teen early twenty Blacks attacking an older white motorist. They pulled him from his vehicle and pummeled him quite violently. The scene was recorded on a cell phone and you could hear a young black girl saying "Beat his a**, he voted for Trump" over and over again. The news showed that one time and you never heard anything else about that again. The same thing happened with that mentally disabled white teen getting assaulted by African Americans. Since the Clinton Administration the media whether social or TV has influenced a vast majority of weak minded Americans.
I was approached by a minority a couple weeks ago and we started discussing racism in the country. He said how this country is getting so racist now and it's horrible. I asked him to give me an example of how he has been mistreated because of racism. He could not even give me one personal example from his life. He related everything to what he has seen on TV or the Internet. Now mind you this is in AZ where we vote red in every single election.


----------

